# cube4you A and D type diy comparison



## frostyllama (Apr 22, 2008)

**REVISED* cube4you A and D type diy comparison*

REVISED:
i have lubed and have done a fast adjustment on both cubes... and here are their more accurate properties (they are both white btw)

-OLD- TYPE A:
- about twice as resistive as a type d (the force it takes to turn) this is no great impairment
- smoother (no clicking) and easier to do a single double turn (one swift 180' on a face)
- heavier and feels a little more sturdy
- not as noisy
- more easily cuts corners 
TYPE D:
- when fully tightened is incredibly loose (more then a well tuned a me thinks)
- least resistance (lightning fast)
- not as smooth, it clicks at every quarter turn
- less likely to pop AT LOW RESISTANCE
- lightweight
- noisier

DIRECT COMPARISON:
while the type d is less likely to pop at low resistance (if a were at same resistance) i believe that when properly tuned the type a (at a higher resistance) actually feels sturdier and less likely to pop and an all around smoother weightier feel; when you are cutting a corner it also doesn't feel like you are about to compromise the hull integrity of the type a, the thing is that the type d will feel like its about to go, but will go farther than the type a before it actually pops (i feel the d sticks more as well.) one can adjust the type a much more to personal preference i.e. turning up resistance, although if your goal is to just get the least resistance possible that is the least likely to pop AT THAT RESISTANCE i would go with the type d; but in my opinion the type a just feels more secure in your hand and much smoother to turn, that is to say less variation in resistance. its up to personal preference but both are miles ahead of a month worked on BEATEN IN store bought cube every inch lubed with silicone, MUCH less variation of resistance on faces and lightning fast comparatively. plus you can do neat things with a diy like cut corners like crazy, adjust tension, things you would have never dreamed of doing on a store bought cube.

it should be noted that the cubes may change character over time and that given a proper tuning each of their properties could improve, if anything changes over the course of a couple of months and i decide to give them a better tune i may update the post.

*update*
well i find myself using the type d more and more, it is my main cube, it just feels right when you treat it well, the steadier your hand the less likely it will lock up (not at all), i first saw the 'clicking' as an impairment and it actually results in more accurate turns, i have more fun with the type d; i guess it really is the all around better cube.


----------



## bundat (Apr 22, 2008)

IMO, type D is better than type A, since it's like a type A, except a bit smoother and more pop-proof.

But yeah, the only problem with it is you can't tighten the screws that much, but unless you're one of the few people who like their cubes tight, it's not really a problem.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 22, 2008)

Type D locks up sometimes a liitle bit when doing PLL, but i like type D better, heres a vvideo of me solving one: 

[youtube] <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## Guoguodi (Apr 22, 2008)

I also have a black Type D for comparison against two Type A's (black and white). I have pretty much the same opinion as you guys.

* Type D feels _loose_, yet doesn't pop as easily as the Type A's
* Type D doesn't cut corners as well as the Type A's, and locks up more
* Type D feels "lighter", and turning speed is, for me, even faster than the Type A's.
* Type D is louder than Type A


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 22, 2008)

It sounds like Joy Cube! Is it "Crispy" ?


----------



## frostyllama (Apr 22, 2008)

definitely more then the type a


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

The Edison DIY that I have is definitely "Crispy." I really do like it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 22, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> It sounds like Joy Cube! Is it "Crispy" ?



Very!
I love the crisp crunchy noise that it makes!
Also very fast for people that have good sense of turning(they make accurate full, complete turns), Yu Nakijima + Type D = Sub-10


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 22, 2008)

Hehe, wonder what Harris + Type D equals  I guess I'll make an order for black D, and Green D, and White new type A


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 25, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> It sounds like Joy Cube! Is it "Crispy" ?



Heh, you never did mention how you got that Joy Cube D:


----------



## hdskull (Apr 25, 2008)

I need to get one of those, is it any good for one hand ?

I recently put together a Type A I bought like a long time ago, and it kinda is like the one in the video, maybe it locks up a bit because the cube is still new and needs breaking in ?


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 25, 2008)

i've got my type D cubes now, and i love them.
there already pretty smooth right out of the package. but at first i wasn't very trilled of it. then i changed the core with a type A DIY core, and lube it, and now it's very fast. The screws are alot better. it's a bit lighter, wich i like. and alot faster then the type A. maybe a bit worse in cutting corners. but still way better then my type A's, and there already very smooth.

edit: ow and the screws from the type D won't fit type A, and vice versa.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 26, 2008)

WHOA! Since when were there type D's?


----------



## Guoguodi (Apr 26, 2008)

The consensus seems like overall the Type D is _at least_ as good as the Type A's, if not better. I took the time to relube my Tybe D properly (Thrawst method) and it's truly amazing. Who cares about cutting corners when you can turn a side with like 1mm movement of your finger ? (OK, slight exaggeration). Seriously, these things turn really nicely.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

i agree with that. the layers turn very fast. not as smooth as a type a, but just much faster. it's a bit a strange feeling.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it any good for one hand? or is it too smooth.


----------



## Rama (Apr 26, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Hehe, wonder what Harris + Type D equals  I guess I'll make an order for black D, and Green D, and White new type A



You will notice that the black cube is the best of them all, the black cube is also smaller (55mm) then the coloured D's.
Yesterday Ton received the D cubes and they are very good, but the black one man-o-man, after lubing and playing a bit, the same night it immediatly reminded me of Edouard Chambon's cube!

And I should know. 
Maybe I should e-mail David Calvo about this.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 26, 2008)

Rama said:


> the black one man-o-man, after lubing and playing a bit, the same night it immediatly reminded me of Edouard Chambon's cube!



Oh boy oh boy! The New Type A is for me to do Nakajima style, and then the type D's is Chambon's style  Can't wait to order some!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 26, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > the black one man-o-man, after lubing and playing a bit, the same night it immediatly reminded me of Edouard Chambon's cube!
> ...



The new type A is back in stock?


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Is it any good for one hand? or is it too smooth.



i think it can be very good for one hand. just buy one. you will like it. if its not for one hand then certainly for 2H.


i really would like to see a video of harris chan with a D type cube . just put a Type A core in. maybe unscrew them a tiny bit, and lube it. and then go like crazy .


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 29, 2008)

is The New Type A better or worse than old A.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 29, 2008)

i don't know if you can still get an old one. so let's assume theres only the new one, and the type 2. then i think the type 2 is a bit better(but unavailible).
and with the new one vs the old one. i think they have only changed the screws and the core. and i would say those changes are better. but i'm not 100% sure if my white type a (week old) is a new one. (also see topic perfect cube)
my advice: buy a new type A and a type D. type D is the best i think.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 29, 2008)

so you mean these two http://www.cube4you.com/337_Black-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html
http://www.cube4you.com/222_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-(a).html

Should I bought it form cube 4 you or from other site?


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 29, 2008)

yes those are the ones i mean. i always buy at cube4you.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 29, 2008)

thx Is there any difference in black and white cubes? People say that there isn't but why are the white ones more epensive then?


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 29, 2008)

uni8wizard2 said:


> thx Is there any difference in black and white cubes? People say that there isn't but why are the white ones more epensive then?



some people say there faster, but i doubt that. think there the same. my reconition on the white cube is a bit worse. furthermore it's just personal preference i think. it looks different. you may like it, you may not. but why they are more expensive i don't know.(maybe more difficult to built)


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 29, 2008)

thx BTW I went through your fridrich tutorial but I can't find PLL tutorial so can u just post a link


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 29, 2008)

is the rubik's.com diy kit worth buying? I don't want to buy one million cubes just for trying them.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 30, 2008)

i don't know about the rubik's.com DIY's. from personal experience i now like the new type D cubes the best. they will even get more smooth with type A cubies in it. but even a normal type D is better then all my type A's have been. but it's all personal. 

what do you want to know about the PLL? it's just using a certain algorithem. i have a PLL.doc if you want.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 30, 2008)

Mitchell has received his type D, and yes, he said it was the best turning cube he has ever tried (and he's an experienced cuber who tried many cubes). The pieces are a bit smaller as Rama pointed out, the caps have a much "thicker/longer" part that fits into the center kernel (and I thought the type A had a thick one already) which is sort of like the ES 5x5 center cap, which means there is pretty much no chance of it falling off. 

He even says that he feels as if it'll never pop during normal solve, unless you take it out with your thumb (which is done pretty easily). It has a very high tolerance (even for 45 degrees). It's actually pretty good at cutting corners, at least sufficient.

The pieces feel "harder" than the type A, which might contribute to its frictionless feel. Personally, "smooth" to be means when you turn, it has the same even feeling (no "clicking"), but I really don't care/like this sort of feeling. I like clicky but loose/frictionless (like Joy cubes) =D

I'm sure Mitchell has more to describe, and he'll make a video review of it soon.

Argh I seriously need to make an order.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 30, 2008)

As Harris said, this is definitely the best cube I've ever tried. Its movement is very light and frictionless, yet the cube has a "crispy" feel to it at the same time. It cuts corners as well as any other DIY, and I cannot even force a pop if I try. Occasionally the cube locks up a bit because it is fairly loose (even at the tightest screw tension), but other than that, I can see no downsides. For some reason, this only seems to happen to the white cubes, but the black cubes barely ever lock up.

Also, I ordered two black and two white type D DIYs, and I ended up getting 4 different color schemes! The black cubes have pretty crazy schemes (one is white/orange, red/blue, green/yellow). One of the white cubes has the normal color scheme, and the other has the normal color scheme with white and yellow swapped. However, I should be receiving some replacement some stickers from Cubesmith shortly, so this isn't a problem.

Overall I rate this cube (type D) as the best DIY out of the four Chinese types. I'll try to make and upload a video later tonight.

My new white ES cubes might make an appearance in the video as well .


----------



## Guoguodi (Apr 30, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Also, I ordered two black and two white type D DIYs, and I ended up getting 4 different color schemes! The black cubes have pretty crazy schemes (one is white/orange, red/blue, green/yellow). One of the white cubes has the normal color scheme, and the other has the normal color scheme with white and yellow swapped. However, I should be receiving some replacement some stickers from Cubesmith shortly, so this isn't a problem.



Yeah, I forgot to mention that the color scheme is a bit wacky; I mean, white/orange?? I actually specifically asked in my order if he could just assemble without stickers ... but it seems he probably bulk assembles them, so that didn't work out :/ So I just used the free stickers that come with every order. Only three sides need replacing anyway.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (Apr 30, 2008)

can u send me that doc. file or a link to your video on youtube for PPL


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 30, 2008)

uni8wizard2 said:


> can u send me that doc. file or a link to your video on youtube for PPL



i send you a privite message.


----------



## Guoguodi (May 5, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I like clicky but loose/frictionless (like Joy cubes) =D
> .



That's the Type D in a nutshell. Each layer feels less solid, lighter, as if it's floating on air when you turn it, yet it still makes a much louder clicking noise than the Type A's. 

And btw, everyone should try the "godly" (IMO) hybrid of old type A core (holes of the core have no rim thingy), and Type D centers+cubies. It's like, seriously, _fast_. The only flaw I can think of is its higher than average tendency to lock up; but I'd prefer that over POPiness anyday..


----------



## teezackwhy (May 5, 2008)

Are both Yuga and type-D the same?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 6, 2008)

I wonder what a type D mixed with A would fell like. Crispy yet not crispy??? anyway, you know how the edges have that little thing which pokes out? I was thinking about type a core and corners with type d edges.


----------



## pcwiz (May 6, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I wonder what a type D mixed with A would fell like. Crispy yet not crispy??? anyway, you know how the edges have that little thing which pokes out? I was thinking about type a core and corners with type d edges.



Someone in this thread (in the middle of the page) tried out mixing type a and type d centers/core/cubies together and said had some nice results.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 7, 2008)

maybe you mean me.

but type D centers,(with a type A core,yellow one) with type A edges and corners. is really fast. its also really loose, because the type edges/corners are a little bit smaller. but i also like the one with D centers(A core) and D egdes/corners. is far more stable, and still very fast.

but with type 2 edges i haven't tried. i once tried them in a type a cube. it was pretty fast, but you could not cut corners.(really 0 cutting corners.)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 8, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> maybe you mean me.
> 
> but type D centers,(with a type A core,yellow one) with type A edges and corners. is really fast. its also really loose, because the type edges/corners are a little bit smaller. but i also like the one with D centers(A core) and D egdes/corners. is far more stable, and still very fast.
> 
> but with type 2 edges i haven't tried. i once tried them in a type a cube. it was pretty fast, but you could not cut corners.(really 0 cutting corners.)



Well it will only take over 8 weeks to save that much (debt to parents from buying stackmat >.<) but thats what I'll do when I save enough.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 11, 2008)

So type D is overall the best of four chinese types? Do you still preffer that you buy type A with type D to try it and to see which is better for you or to combine them?


----------



## martijn_cube (May 11, 2008)

if yoou have the money, buy 2x type A and 2x type D. this way you can use them both the normal way, and use 2 to combine. if you have less money try to buy one of each. some people like the type A more and some type D, so it's difficult to say. you should try as much different types i think.


----------



## badmephisto (May 13, 2008)

ok here are my thoughts, i ordered 4 D's just recently. I didnt read any posts of this thread yet so that it doesnt skew my opinion.

type D's feel MUCH more stable in my hands and it feels like they cant pop. Im not even sure if I had one pop on me yet. And yet, they are very smooth to slow turning. They are a little louder and are a little more prone to small lock ups. Somehow the type A's lock up a little less, but when they do its somehow much much worse, and almost always results in a major pop. 

They just feel a little more stiff, clickier, and much more stable. 
Right now I switched from using type A's and my "main" cube right now is a D, and I'm loving it.


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2008)

Today I received some A and D cubes from cubefans.com. The D's already feel promising after straightening the screws. I solve them in 20-30 seconds before lubing and with weird color schemes.

But the A's... I've assembled one and it's very very stiff, I think the springs are way too strong. Even after loosening the screws so I can pull the centers 2mm from the core, including 1mm visible screw thread. Is this normal?


----------



## joey (May 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Today I received some A and D cubes from cubefans.com. The D's already feel promising after straightening the screws. I solve them in 20-30 seconds before lubing and with weird color schemes.


Sounds good, I should hopefully get mine in several days. What colour schemes did you get? watermelon was talking about white/orange on one of his! haha! I hope I have enough stickers left to resticker them to my usual scheme!



StefanPochmann said:


> But the A's... I've assembled one and it's very very stiff, I think the springs are way too strong. Even after loosening the screws so I can pull the centers 2mm from the core, including 1mm visible screw thread. Is this normal?


I'm not really sure. I've never felt like the springs were too strong. I like all the type A's I've assembled, but am definitely looking forward to type D a lot now aswell.


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2008)

My three white D's are regular BOY except an opposite-face-swap. My three black D's have white opposite orange, blue opposite red, yellow opposite green. And one of them has an opposite-face-swap compared to the other two.


----------



## joey (May 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> My three white D's are regular BOY except an opposite-face-swap. My three black D's have white opposite orange, blue opposite red, yellow opposite green. And one of them has an opposite-face-swap compared to the other two.



I wonder what schemes I'll get!

You said you straightened the screws.. did you completely disassemble and reassemble them?

Have you tried some of the type A cubies on the type D core?


----------



## Lofty (May 13, 2008)

My last type A came with springs that were way too stiff as well. I don't even use the cube for that reason alone.


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2008)

joey said:


> You said you straightened the screws.. did you completely disassemble and reassemble them?


I took off edges and corners, pulled the centers to see screws which were skewed, unscrewed them and screwed them back straight.



joey said:


> Have you tried some of the type A cubies on the type D core?


Not yet. I'll first try the D's the way they are after lubing. Then I'll read this thread in more detail and try those suggestions.


----------



## joey (May 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You said you straightened the screws.. did you completely disassemble and reassemble them?
> ...


Ah ok, I'll try that.



StefanPochmann said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried some of the type A cubies on the type D core?
> ...


It seems people having been getting good results with straight D's, and combo's of D and A's. I hope to maybe hear your experiences at some point.


----------



## Pedro (May 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I took off edges and corners, pulled the centers to see screws which were skewed, unscrewed them and screwed them back straight.



which "method" do you use to put them back straight?
my OH cube (type A from 9spuzzles) got kinda bad today, after my friends played with it (too much force and lots of pops )

I was trying to "fix" it, and noticed some of the screws were not straight...but I can't seem to get them right...maybe the core is screwed up and won't hold them properly, but I prefer to believe there's still hope 

so, how do you make it? it's giving me a hard time...


----------



## badmephisto (May 14, 2008)

My D's also came with bad color schemes. The white one came with good color scheme, the black ones came with White-Orange. 

the stickers on the white one are very bad, and have already started peeling off, only after a few days.
My point is, D's are good, but you will have to resticker them one way or another - because the color scheme is wrong, or because the stickers that come with them are very low quality.
Good thing cube4you attaches sticker sets together with the cubes when they ship them.


----------



## Guoguodi (May 14, 2008)

Just to re-iterate on martijn_cube's idea: if you have any *old* Type A cores lying around, replace the Type D core with that, tighten the screws, and you get no-POP, light-turning, crispy-crunchy heaven.


----------



## Stefan (May 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> which "method" do you use to put them back straight?


I unscrew completely, put the center piece (and spring/washers) away and just screw back the screw (because this way I can see it better), trying to force it in straight. Then off and on again together with the center piece.

When assembling a cube I got in pieces, first thing I do is screw in all six screws alone, to get them all straight once. Then one at a time unscrew and screw back with the center piece, trying to keep it straight.

The skewed screws of the D cubes were easy to detect, pulling the center from the core and peeking into the gap I could see the "bottom" in the "middle" of the "screw" (if you've seen them, you'll understand all that quoting) clearly not being aligned with the core surface.


----------



## Pedro (May 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > which "method" do you use to put them back straight?
> ...



hmm...yeah, I tried doing that, but the screw wouldn't go straight, even putting it alone ¬¬ I guess the core is messed up...oh, well...the cube is not feeling that bad anymore...I even got a 2.67 avg on the ccw U perm


----------



## Pedro (May 15, 2008)

Pedro said:


> hmm...yeah, I tried doing that, but the screw wouldn't go straight, even putting it alone ¬¬ I guess the core is messed up...oh, well...the cube is not feeling that bad anymore...I even got a 2.67 avg on the ccw U perm



well, looks like it's not good indeed...it's kinda loose, but not turning well as before...maybe I'll order another core...



StefanPochmann said:


> But the A's... I've assembled one and it's very very stiff, I think the springs are way too strong. Even after loosening the screws so I can pull the centers 2mm from the core, including 1mm visible screw thread. Is this normal?



I can say the same thing...I assembled my type A's from cube4you, and they feel very stiff, even with the tension set very loose...

no way as good as the ones I have from 9spuzzles, which feel good right from the beginning


----------



## Crzyazn (May 15, 2008)

cube4you's Type As straight after assembly require heavy duty breaking in....or some good lube ^^

I had the same problem and lubing fixed most of my problems in my first few DIYs


----------



## MasakitChan (May 22, 2008)

Methinks that type D is even better when they're pretty tight because they lock a hell lot less. It's not as smooth as type A though but faster.

O by the way people at sidewalks here sell a type D for 1.25 to 2$ each. That makes me feel like getting a type a diy inside the country which costs nearly 20$ lolz, but I can get up to like 6 type D's if I want to. Rofl.


----------



## joey (May 22, 2008)

Are you sure they are type D?


----------



## Harris Chan (May 22, 2008)

I heard in the Philippines have seen the type Ds come for a long while already, but they called it "unknown DIY" until 9spuzzles and cube4you.com started selling it. Man, DIYs sold in the streets for that price, just amazing...


----------



## MasakitChan (May 23, 2008)

Yep, but almost every cuber in the Philippines also call these UDIY's type D's because they have the similar screws (Whatever they are) inside them, and they are also as smooth. Well if someone there has tried one of these UDIYs and a real type D, is there a difference? I would really like to know, though I think a real type D is far smoother than this UDIY I have.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

Maybe try a type A core in it. i changes alot.


----------



## shelley (Jun 5, 2008)

Bump, for people who still might find this information useful.
Mods, this thread might be worth a sticky.


----------



## svampskallen (Jun 8, 2008)

I just wanted to ask a silly question... When you guys say "try get a type (a) core in a type (d)", do you mean just the core, or a type (a) core with type (a) centers and screws too? Because I've read somewhere that (d) screws won't fit in the (a) core... Am I wrong? And what A version are we talking about?


----------



## Hakan (Jun 8, 2008)

I have them both and they're both very good cubes. The D type is smoother at the beginning but the A type has a better core. If you'd break in the A type it'd just be an awesome cube.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 9, 2008)

watermelon said:


> As Harris said, this is definitely the best cube I've ever tried. Its movement is very light and frictionless, yet the cube has a "crispy" feel to it at the same time. It cuts corners as well as any other DIY, and I cannot even force a pop if I try. Occasionally the cube locks up a bit because it is fairly loose (even at the tightest screw tension), but other than that, I can see no downsides. For some reason, this only seems to happen to the white cubes, but the black cubes barely ever lock up.
> 
> Also, I ordered two black and two white type D DIYs, and I ended up getting 4 different color schemes! The black cubes have pretty crazy schemes (one is white/orange, red/blue, green/yellow). One of the white cubes has the normal color scheme, and the other has the normal color scheme with white and yellow swapped. However, I should be receiving some replacement some stickers from Cubesmith shortly, so this isn't a problem.
> 
> ...



So which would you say is better, a black Type D, or a white Type D? I've also heard that the black D locks up less than the white D from a friend.


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 13, 2008)

I say the quality might depend on luck of the draw.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, my white Type D is the best cube i've ever felt in my life. It's definitely better than my black one.


----------



## junyii90 (Jun 18, 2008)

I recently received my two type D's in the mail and I must say, they are excellent. Out of the box, my pink type D was noticeably faster then my white one. I don't know if this is because of lube or tension settings. I also noticed that both were already pre-lubed, for there was some sort of liquid on the pink pieces and a tad on my white center caps. The center caps were a bit hard to take off. My nails took a slight beating from them.  Anyhow, they are very thick indeed and don't look like they'll be falling off anytime soon. As to popping.. my pink one did pop the first time I tried it, but that was it. I did a bunch of solves today with no popping whatsoever. & the white one seems extremely sturdy and has yet to pop. I had the correct sticker orientation on both of the cubes unlike some others. They have PET stickers, none of which are peeling yet. The orange is also a nice, lighter shade; when comparing to PVC stickers. 

All in all, these cubes are great. I may even consider purchasing another one. Hope this helps.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 18, 2008)

So how exactly is the Type D different from the Type A? Are the springs shorter, or the screws different, or what?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 21, 2008)

completely other spring/screws. because of the screws it won't pop.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 22, 2008)

So maybe, would it be possible to put the screws/springs into the newer Type A's?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 23, 2008)

no that's not possible, the holes in the centers are smaller on the type A. so they won't fit. otherway around won't fit either.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to get some more *old* type A cores. Trying the new type A core inside D's is ... well, it's OK, but not _quite_ as good as the original combo thought up by martijn_cube. 

But there's no way to get those old type cores other than ordering a bunch of old type A cubes! Or is there?:confused:


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 25, 2008)

i don't really think there is much difference between the old and new type A cores. i really liked the ones with the hole cut out. but with a new nylon version it will have the same effect i think.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 30, 2008)

Did these Type D's come assembled? I just received mine today, and right of the package they feel....terrible. Will some lube automatically make them amazing? Or will I have to adjust spring tension?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 30, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> Did these Type D's come assembled? I just received mine today, and right of the package they feel....terrible. Will some lube automatically make them amazing? Or will I have to adjust spring tension?


Yes, Type D DIYs come assembled. Yes, right out of the package they don't feel so good. You should switch the core to a Type A Core (old Type A recommend) because the Type D core stinks. The Type A core will make the DIY cube SO much better. I would recommend playing with the cube (breaking in) for at least a couple of hours before lubricating it. Adjusting the spring tension... just adjust it to what you like...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2008)

Wait, so if you use a Type A core, you need the Type A springs and screws too?

I was gonna buy a white Type A, and white Type D and a "new nylon yellow core". Does that sound wise?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, so if you use a Type A core, you need the Type A springs and screws too?
> 
> I was gonna buy a white Type A, and white Type D and a "new nylon yellow core". Does that sound wise?


No just use the yellow core of the Type A. You don't need the centers, springs, or screws. Just the core.

The "New Nylon Core" is the new Type A core. People said the old one is better, but only by a tiny bit. So that's your choice whether the buy the new core or take out the core from an old Type A DIY cube.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2008)

Do both of these (here and here) have the old core?

What is a Type D core in a Type A cube like (because I would be taking the core out of the A to put in the D cube, and would have those left over)?

Another quick question: is it difficult getting used to white stickers on a white cube? I prefer the appearance of white cubes, but don't want my time to suffer


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Do both of these (here and here) have the old core?


Yes, both of those cubes have old Type A cores.


----------



## mikeagby (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry for the noob question but would it be ok to use silcone lubricant on a DIY cube?

i just bought 2 type D cubes from cube4you.com and a nylon core type A. Also where could I get an old type A core?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 7, 2008)

mikeagby said:


> sorry for the noob question but would it be ok to use silcone lubricant on a DIY cube?
> 
> i just bought 2 type D cubes from cube4you.com and a nylon core type A. Also where could I get an old type A core?


Yes, you should lubricate your DIY cube with silicone spray to make it turn faster. You can get an old Type A core by taking the out of a Old Type A DIY cube or buy the old Type A core from here.


----------



## mikeagby (Jul 7, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Yes, you should lubricate your DIY cube with silicone spray to make it turn faster. You can get an old Type A core by taking the out of a Old Type A DIY cube or buy the old Type A core from here.




Thanks. One last question the YUGA type is the same as type D cubes right?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

White stickers on a white cube are WAY better than black stickers


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 15, 2008)

does anyone know if you buy a yuga from 9spuzzles does it come assembled with crappy stickers on them, thnx


----------



## MasakitChan (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes they are crappy. Buy some PVC stickers from c4u or cs if you are going to order some type D's.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 10, 2008)

from what ive read, i can't wait to get a type D cube then get an old type a core. im so excited


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 10, 2008)

just a quick question, is it better to get a type D/Yuga from cube4you or 9spuzzles. if i got it at 9s puzzles, i can include the core with it. i am also building a new core 4 one of my cubes since the other core broke.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 13, 2008)

isn't it better to buy fo 9spuzzles because the shipping is lower. it's like 64 yen which is less tha a dollar! the 5x5 cubes are like 175 yen which is about 2dollar!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 13, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> isn't it better to buy fo 9spuzzles because the shipping is lower. it's like 64 yen which is less tha a dollar! the 5x5 cubes are like 175 yen which is about 2dollar!



It's in yuan, not yen.


----------



## YourClone (Aug 13, 2008)

I personally like my A a lot better than my D. I replaced the D's core with an A core. It stills locks up like no other cube I've ever had.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 13, 2008)

i will probably get a type d soon. so just 2 clarify, the black type d is betta than white coz it locks up less??? correct me if im wrong


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

get black type d and nylon core(type a(old))
if you can't get core, just get old type a


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, white has been owning black in many ways.

Why is this an exception for Type D? 

Type D Pure is nice? Or sucks? Cos right now I can't get Type A core, but I'm getting Type D. I bought from a local reseller.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

type d is really good
but better w/ type 'a' core


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 16, 2008)

do u use the a or d screws


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

ductape98 said:


> do u use the a or d screws



you can't switch type A and D screws, they don't fit.

and i like type E(diansheng) even more then my type D


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 16, 2008)

dont c4u now sell old a cores now???


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 16, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> dont c4u now sell old a cores now???


Yes but they are currently out of stock.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got my new cubes. Gut reaction: D (with A core) is better than A. White cubes are throwing my recognition off a bit though at the moment, though =/


----------



## NickNack (Aug 17, 2008)

From my experience, the type D's came horrible, and were even worse than my storebought cubes. However, after lubrication, they became the most amazing cubes I've ever got my hands on. The screws are on as tight as possible and the pieces glide smoothly against each other, and they cut corners wonderfully.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got mine slightly looser than the max tension, and it's awesome. I remember when I first opened it and handed it my Dad (because it was assembled) he laughed because he wasn't optimsitic beforehand regarding their quality, but now I lubed, changed the core and adjusted the tension, it's awesome.

Also, type A with D core is awesome too. Possibly more awesome than normal type As.


----------



## povatix (Aug 18, 2008)

I put an old type A core into my type d and its not as good as i thought it would be. Its super loose and pops very easily. Also the type d screws just can't seem to tighten in type a cores, so i put the old type a screws with type d springs into the type a core. Anyone know where i am going wrong?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 18, 2008)

povatix said:


> I put an old type A core into my type d and its not as good as i thought it would be. Its super loose and pops very easily. Also the type d screws just can't seem to tighten in type a cores, so i put the old type a screws with type d springs into the type a core. Anyone know where i am going wrong?


Are you saying your Type D screws won't go in all the way? That problem is probably coming from you Type A core. Get another old Type A core, and try it.


----------



## BinomDreher (Aug 26, 2008)

Got my Type D today too - and after lubrication and re-fixing the screws (to max) the cube is just....very loose Oo I mean surely it turns very easily but it seems just a bit too loose to me cause by being so loose, it locks more often or it makes slight moves on the D/L/R faces i didnt want to and therefore locks a bit. (i was used to an "ok-twisting-black-old-type-a" by now).
Will I profit from "sacrificing" my type-A core i also got today or will it be the same after changing the cores?
I wonder If you can switch back the cores after trying that or will the different screws (of D) sort of "destroy" the core for the screws of type A (if anyone got that )


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 26, 2008)

Type E is better.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 26, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Got my Type D today too - and after lubrication and re-fixing the screws (to max) the cube is just....very loose Oo I mean surely it turns very easily but it seems just a bit too loose to me cause by being so loose, it locks more often or it makes slight moves on the D/L/R faces i didnt want to and therefore locks a bit. (i was used to an "ok-twisting-black-old-type-a" by now).
> Will I profit from "sacrificing" my type-A core i also got today or will it be the same after changing the cores?
> I wonder If you can switch back the cores after trying that or will the different screws (of D) sort of "destroy" the core for the screws of type A (if anyone got that )


Yes you can't get screws far into the Type D core. Even at its maximum it's still very loose.

However, you can get the screws all the way in an old Type A core (don't know about the new one). So then you will have a very tight cube if you screw it in all the way, and a much better one too.

Your Type A core will be fine unless you re-screw like 10+ times (I had to learn that the hard way)


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 26, 2008)

But you use the type d springs right?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 26, 2008)

ductape98 said:


> But you use the type d springs right?


Yes why not?:confused: It's the Type D cube except an old Type A core. Everything else is Type D (cubies, centers, screws, and springs)


----------



## BinomDreher (Aug 30, 2008)

I recently received a white (old)type A, but somehow this one is competely different than my previous black (old)type A i already had. The new white turns awful/not smooth, and also it makes some "rattling" sound while turning. And when i have it in my hands, the corners feel also a little loose (they also rattle^^).
I already adjusted the tension but i didnt work out - does anyone know what this could be ? 
I mean, the white ones cant be that different from the blacks!?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably you assembled it wrong.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm.... does it matter which way i insert the edges?^^ (cause they will be turned around while cubing anyway) Other than that i dont know how I could have assembled it wrong.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Hmmm.... does it matter which way i insert the edges?^^ (cause they will be turned around while cubing anyway) Other than that i dont know how I could have assembled it wrong.


No, it doesn't matter which way you insert the edges.


----------



## Escher (Sep 3, 2008)

perhaps you got a DIY type (a) II. i have one and theyre wank.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got some D’s and C’s and I now realized that everyone was lying to me except Harris Chan. 
The D sucked so badly out of the box. After the lube, it suddenly became real floaty, but it’s a little choppy and locks up a bit more that type A, it’s OK, but not amazing. 
THE CORES DOES NOT MATTER!!!!!!!
I changed the cores, yes, I actually got the old type A yellow cores. It is hard to find the link on cube4you, but they still sell it. It feels not any different.

Everyone who says type C is slower than type A, you are wrong. It is faster, but extremely choppy. If Nakajima uses the type C (according to Chinese cubers in another thread, type C is Rubik’s DIY), I can understand why his finger tricks are so weird. The cube is not smooth, you kinda have to adopt a choppy style. 

Now here the ultimate advice:
Type D cubies are the worst cubies ever! Replace them with Type C cubies and it makes a significant difference. The result is the best cube ever. It feels like a dream everything moves perfect, smooth, faster than type A, C, or D, and doesn’t pop! At a decently tight tension, it is faster than all other cubes at loose tension.
I haven’t timed myself, but I think I can probably sub-2 on any PLL with it. And my T perm is probably twice as fast as when I used a Type A (1.7).
C core with D piece is pretty nice too. It's like type C, but beyond choppy.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I just got some D’s and C’s and I now realized that everyone was lying to me except Harris Chan.
> The D sucked so badly out of the box. After the lube, it suddenly became real floaty, but it’s a little choppy and locks up a bit more that type A, it’s OK, but not amazing.
> THE CORES DOES NOT MATTER!!!!!!!
> I changed the cores, yes, I actually got the old type A yellow cores. It is hard to find the link on cube4you, but they still sell it. It feels not any different.
> ...


I'm thinking you got the bad kind of Type D. The reason why you think the cubies are so bad is because the plastic is not a good quality.

And with the Type D core and old Type A core difference, I completely disagree with you. A Type D core you can't get screws very far in = pops. Old Type A core you can. A loose cube and a tight cube have a difference.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually, the cube was quite good and plastic was durable before doing anything to the cube. But type C cubies make it so much better.
The type D core was perfect. Before the replacement, it came with perfect tension. There was nothing wrong with it. The type C cubies simply get rid of the choppiness and all lock ups and makes it feel even more frictionless. After getting a type C, I'm convinced that a type C core is of higher quality than old yellow core. No types ever really popped much for me every since after Princeton open.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 26, 2008)

This is sort of off topic but I think type d's are replilca's of edisons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they feel the same, but edisons are much much mujch much much faster, the new screws are somewhat like the edisons, the BLACK core is the same(not that it really matters...), and it's just really the same!
But Edison>type d


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Type D is way cheaper than type A, don't pop but lock ups.
however, modding it would help n can make it feel more like the 1st generation type A.
just want 2 know, do u all buy type Ds frm cube4you?
i'm selling modded type Ds at SGD6, abt 4 USD
see my website, http://fcwy1.weebly.com/products.html


----------



## aLp1ne (Oct 16, 2008)

I like a's a bit better because they fit my cubing style, i agree, D's are smoother and faster, but a's cut corners like slackers and i have a really tense style, so a's fit me great.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmm. why not try the type A third model with type E centers..turns great and cuts corners as usual type As do yet it doesnt pop ( maybe because of the type E centers.

and btw, i didnt insert those tabs for my edges. u dont really need dem


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 17, 2008)

I still don't have an A yet to try, so I can't say much, but I have a Type D (lubed) from Cube4You.com, so here's my two cents:

It locks up and pops on me whenever I try and speedsolve (go faster than 4TPS), so it gets frustrating to finish LL with it popping every 5th solve... the stickers are not resilient, and come off -WAY TOO EASILY-, (I used the set of stickers to on my old cube) and without the foresight to buy more stickers, the entier cube is now essentially a black core with white all over... (this is after two weeks of use)

I guess I have to buy another Type D (does anybody know if this comes in DIY-kits?) and two type A (DIYs)...


----------



## WTSnacks (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Type A cube ("old" A, I think) and I'm going to order and try Type D cube.
By reading this topic I understand that I can combine D parts with A core and it probably will be really good, but the question is: is it possible to use A parts with D core, just to have 2 cubes instead of one (doesn't matter, if quality is low)? Do I get a working cube that way?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 18, 2009)

WTSnacks said:


> I have a Type A cube ("old" A, I think) and I'm going to order and try Type D cube.
> By reading this topic I understand that I can combine D parts with A core and it probably will be really good, but the question is: is it possible to use A parts with D core, just to have 2 cubes instead of one (doesn't matter, if quality is low)? Do I get a working cube that way?



indeed you do and honestly, that leftover cube should be pretty good.


----------



## ArunJangity (Mar 7, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Type E is better.



no 1 is paying any attention to u
why do u even try


----------



## Sune (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought several old A cores, and they came in 2 different variations. They are both plastic, not nylon, but their shapes obviously differ:







Which one is old A? Which of these two should I place into my D?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 28, 2009)

I have both and they are both old type. I put #1 in my type D.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 28, 2009)

i have new regular a, a-II, and third model, and the regular and third model came with the 1st core. the 2nd i think is the old core: http://cube4you.com/231_Old-Yellow-core-(a).html
i think a-III also comes with 1. http://cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goodspic.dwt&goodsid=479
my a-II just has some really skinny brownish core.


----------



## BlazingSlow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just ordered 
http://cubefans.com/3x3x3-cube-d-p-2.html

More by mistake, due to PayPal and my bank account, long story ...

Question: the color scheme is correct ?

If white is on top and red in front, green is in the left and blue in the right side.

I really can't distinguish if in that picture the color is orange or red, or maybe i don't want to 

Hope it will turn nice.


----------



## BlazingSlow (May 5, 2009)

BlazingSlow said:


> Just ordered
> http://cubefans.com/3x3x3-cube-d-p-2.html
> 
> More by mistake, due to PayPal and my bank account, long story ...
> ...



I got it today.
It's blazing faaast 
The color scheme is correct.

Damn, me and my friend where so excited today when we picked them up ( he got a C4Y DIY ), it was like we where 5 years old  ( although we're 20  )


----------



## Vegeta11880 (May 16, 2009)

I want to have a good Type(D) and a good Type(A).

These are very good cubes making times sub15 possible or?
Where do i find the old Type(D)/Type(A) or arent these cubes that good?

And which silicone oil shall I use for the cube?
Or is this completly unimportant?

Which one shall I take?
http://cube4you.com/333_White-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html
http://cube4you.com/481_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html
http://cube4you.com/392_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html

Or two completely different cubes?

EDIT: I want to buy one good Type D and one good Type A
Ive heard that the new ones are bad.

Can you send me links from the good ones plz?

Do i have to buy Stickers extra?


----------

